# Funny/adorable quirks?



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

What funny, adorable, or lovable quirks or behaviors does your furbaby have?

We recently inherited a bigger couch, with wide armrests and a wide back. Ceylon, who has always (like many havs) been a climber, LOVES to jump up onto the back of the couch (which is wide enough for him to walk/run/lay on), run back and forth a couple of times, then stop and play in my hair. Literally - he paws at it, then actually tries to roll in it. I think he is trying to pet me! I posted about this before, on the http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=14703 thread, but he _keeps _doing it and it's SO funny and cute, and I thought it would be great to hear what other people's hav's quirks or adorable things are, so I thought I would start with that


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually one of my cats does the hair thing when I sit down on the sofa. It is cute knowing they are "petting" you. My dogs have recently started something new. When I pick up the towel to put on the grooming table beside the sofa, they both run into their crates..seriously. No amount of coaxing will get them out..I have not gotten a photo yet.


----------



## BosleyElvis (Jan 4, 2011)

Bosley likes to bark and spin in circles when I am drying my hair. He will always come running no matter where he is in the house and it always makes me laugh
ound:


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Whisky is a petter, when she gives you kisses she also so of caresses your face with her paws, it is so cute. 

Whisky also plays with her tail like is is a toy, it is pretty long and she will bat at it with her paws.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

MoJo has a little squirrel that he carries all over -and gives (or shows it) to anyone who comes to visit. He never squeaks it, just carries it in his mouth so that all you see is the fuzzy tail sticking out the side of his mouth


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Whenever Tessa gets a cookie or a treat, she runs around the house crying and whining and trying to find a place to bury it. She tries really hard to bury it under the pillow in either her or Cooper's bed. This can go on for 5 or 10 minutes and then she finally will eat it. She will also do this with her bully sticks. It's really cute. Cooper immediately just gobbles down whatever treat he gets. I think it's because Tessa will try to steal it from him if he doesn't.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

it's not a quirk, I think it's anatomy, but I love the way he moves when he plays. it's so stinkin' cute how he paws at things and pounces and hops. always makes me laugh and smile, esp when he plays chase with my big dogs and he's the chaser, and they are the chasee. I really need to get that on video.

perhaps a quirk, I do like how, when he wants to be noticed, he'll nudge me with his nose, as if to say 'hey, I'm over here, pay attention to me'. I think it's equivalent to a human tap on the shoulder. none of my other dogs have done that.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He is darling!!!


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello I am new here but i had to join and share our Havastories and experiences. My little Uli is a 2 yr old white havanese. She has so many quirks that whenever i'm with her i just can't stop smiling. For
1) When i am getting her towels and all other supplies to shower here she suddenly goes *puff* and is nowhere in sight. Mostly she hides under the bed and not even a treat can convince her to come out.
2) When i wake up really early (meaning no light outside yet) she stays in bed belly up but God forbids i turn on the light of the bedroom cause she will lift her head and give me a look and a toss of the head so that i turn the light off because "she needs her sleep" :suspicious: Then she rolls again and goes back to sleep. All that changes when i open the door of the fridge though... she will quickly be right next to me:biggrin1:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Fluffball said:


> Hello I am new here but i had to join and share our Havastories and experiences. My little Uli is a 2 yr old white havanese. She has so many quirks that whenever i'm with her i just can't stop smiling. For
> 1) When i am getting her towels and all other supplies to shower here she suddenly goes *puff* and is nowhere in sight. Mostly she hides under the bed and not even a treat can convince her to come out.
> 2) When i wake up really early (meaning no light outside yet) she stays in bed belly up but God forbids i turn on the light of the bedroom cause she will lift her head and give me a look and a toss of the head so that i turn the light off because "she needs her sleep" :suspicious: Then she rolls again and goes back to sleep. All that changes when i open the door of the fridge though... she will quickly be right next to me:biggrin1:


Awwww, she sounds like a funny, sweet furbaby! Do you have pics??


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

heatherk said:


> Awwww, she sounds like a funny, sweet furbaby! Do you have pics??


Hello! Here is my little baby:









She normally tries to get her ribbons off as soon as she is off the grooming table. Thankfully she was good this time hehehe.eace:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Please try again to upload your photos. The uploaded was not working but is now.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie has a thing about steps.She will fly up and down the ones she knows, 
but refuses to go up or down the ones she is uncertain about. She goes up two steps from the den to the hall, but won't go down two steps to the living room, even if she sees Pepper the cat and really wants him. She flies down the five steps to the back yard but won't go up or down the steps to our driveway. I rather like this quirk because it keeps her away from the litter box and I don't have to worry about her getting loose and running away.As Willy Wonka said,I hope it lasts!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has several that I love. 

One is that I love his flying "pop finishes" in obedience. He puts a smile on everyone's face when they watch him... there is no doubt that he's having fun.

Another is that when I'm working and don't have time to play, slowly he will make a big pile of his toys by my feet. It's like he's hoping that if he brings me JUST the right toy, I'll give in and play with him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Whenever I rest on the couch, Augie always comes in, positions himself at my feet and rests his chin across my ankles. I love him to come be with me, but I can't stand to have my legs trapped like that. I will stay as long as I can stand it, but then have to move and off he goes.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Kodi has several that I love.
> 
> Another is that when I'm working and don't have time to play, slowly he will make a big pile of his toys by my feet. It's like he's hoping that if he brings me JUST the right toy, I'll give in and play with him.


ha ha Cute! Do ya give in? I probably would.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Whenever I rest on the couch, Augie always comes in, positions himself at my feet and rests his chin across my ankles. I love him to come be with me, but I can't stand to have my legs trapped like that. I will stay as long as I can stand it, but then have to move and off he goes.


Brody does the laying on your feet thing (head across feet/ankles). It's cute, but it can get hot! ha ha

The other thing he does is when I'm sitting on the couch and put him up, he'll go up on the back of the couch and then lay his head on my shoulder. This is adorable, but then he either starts chewing on my hair or starts licking/nipping at my neck and ear. I'm super ticklish there so that about sends me through the roof!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> ha ha Cute! Do ya give in? I probably would.


Well, I work at home, so I DO need to get my work done. But we also ahve play breaks through the day... we both need a break now and then, and I can't think of anyone I'd rather spend them with!:biggrin1:


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli has so many quirks I love.

When I'm walking and he wants my attention he will gently nip on the back of my calves. 

He's not much of a walker so when we're outside he loves to find the nearest bench, raise up on his paws and look at me as if to say, "I'm tired, let's sit." If I take him to the park he will literally stop at almost every bench asking to sit! Boy, it takes us a long time to make a circle. Such a lazy boy!

Whenever I do sit down he jumps up and crawls into my lap where he will sit or lie down and sleep. He's definitely a lap dog.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So cute! It reminds me of Sophie when we walk. If she sees a shady spot she likes, she just lays down for a rest. Also lazy!


----------



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know if it is cute (anymore than anything else he does) but it is a definite quirk. Baxter doesn't like the sound of running water. We have a gazebo in a neighboring park that has a water fountain in it. He won't go near it. I think that his bath is not his favorite thing in the world and so running water makes him sad.

He also hates bridges (once he notices the water underneath.) Oh and the dishwasher makes scary noises. If it is on he always runs the long way (through the dining room) to get to the back door for potty time. Silly boy.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Every day when my husband comes home from work, he lays on the living room floor and Oliver licks his head for about five minutes. I think it is so gross! 
I thought it was cute the person who posted that her hav would look up when she got up like "how dare you wake me up?!" then when the fridge opens, he's right there! Oliver does the same thing! It cracks me up!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I know I am not responding individually to everybody but I am LOVING everybody's stories! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Mia loves to cup people's faces in between her paws and lick and lick and lick their faces. The more they laugh and try to get out of her grip, the harder she holds on and licks more. What makes it such a quirk, is that she oftentimes does this immediately after taking big gulps of water from her water bowl. Her beard is dripping wet. It's quite the face washing.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

ound: My female Lhasa, Vickie, used to love to come over and share her very wet beard. My Havs do that, too, but I'm not sure that it is as deliberate as Ms Vickie's was.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I thought I would try to revive this thread because these dogs do so many cute things. Cooper licks the air. If you blow in his face he tries to lap it up. It's hard to describe but it is really funny looking. He also does it in the car when the air conditioning is on and blowing in his face.

Tessa has now learned to ring the bell to go outside. It's hanging on the wall at her height near our patio back door. The problem is she also likes to ring the bell to play all the time. She sits on her back legs and bats at it like a cat. She was also batting Cooper like this today when they were playing. I think she thinks she's part cat. The funny thing is I also have two cats that never go near the bell. Tessa also sleeps on our bed at night. The funny thing is she sleeps between the pillows and the headboard or right on the pillows. She never moves farther down the bed. She's done this from the day we brought her home.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Fionn gives me little nudges on my leg with his nose. Sometimes it's if he wants to get my attention or if he is feeling paticularly proud of something he just did when we're training, other times I'll be sitting at my desk working and he'll just walk over, give me a little poke on my leg, then lay down at my feet. It's so sweet.....I love it!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The best thing that Rosie does and there are a lot is in bed. Once I get settled and put out the light, I turn to my side and she gets right up next to my back and stretches the full length and then sighs and we both go to sleep. the best feeling.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh Lucile, Henry does the same thing! He waits for me to get into my sleeping position and then it's time to stretch out against my back. He also does this big sigh as if his day has been simply exhausting. I guess licking the stuff in the dishwasher and guarding the street and keeping the yard free of squirrels and deer and never taking his eye off of me in case I get near the treat jar must be tiring. It's a tough life, but someone's got to do it!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Henry and Rosie are soul mates. I love it. Actually I used to sleep with my babies and this reminds me of them and keeps me feeling young.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I swear that Probie tells Gibbs when he has to go out. Gibbs will bark and let me know when he needs to go out, but Probie does not. However, there are time Gibbs acts like it is urgent, and I normally let them both go out at the same time, but Gibbs will just watch as Probie goes potty. I told my mom this (she walks them on the days I work, and keeps them if I am gone), she thought I was nuts, but then told me one day that she had them overnight that she thought Gibbs does in fact notify you for Probie


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I love that your dogs cuddle up to you in bed. As I said, Tessa always sleeps between the headboard and the pillows and Cooper sleeps usually on the floor or in his bed, but I have a cat that loves to sleep under the covers in my arms. She does this about 3 times a week and if I turn over she simply gets up and comes over so she can cuddle again. She's been doing this since she was a kitten. She also loves to have one paw on my face with her nails out. That's when I lay really still.


----------

